# radiator leaking



## curtisg710 (Jan 15, 2011)

is it best to just replace it or repair it or is stop leak stuff ok to use??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are the tanks in good shape? If so, a radiator shop could easily replace the core, but I'd imagine it would be a fairly expensive fix, but a bit more permenent than a sealer. If the core isn't too bad, they might even be able to solder the hole.


----------



## curtisg710 (Jan 15, 2011)

to be honest i havent looked at it to close yet, the tanks should be in pretty good shape. i lost my dad back in sept. and i have taken over his machines and the farm. so im trying to take care of his equipment and i was reading and also thought to myself that the stop leak would help it but also go all over everything else in the motor including the water pump. i dont want to cause more damage to it but dont want to spend a fortune either. i think ima take ur advice and just get the thing repaired.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

I just replaced the radiator on a 641, beleive it or not but it was far cheeper to by a new one than to re-core the old one. B.T.W. I was stationed at Barksdale eons ago, still have friends that live in Haughton.....


----------



## curtisg710 (Jan 15, 2011)

pauldeere said:


> I just replaced the radiator on a 641, beleive it or not but it was far cheeper to by a new one than to re-core the old one. B.T.W. I was stationed at Barksdale eons ago, still have friends that live in Haughton.....


Yea that is wat i did actually. I got the tank off and saw it had been repaired several timrs already so i went ahead and got a new one for about 250. So yea that seemed better also. Barksdale is still thriving, i live a few miles south of shreveport though. Thanks for the input


----------

